# Lost my mobile



## ajayritik (Sep 2, 2011)

I recently lost my mobile. Most of the people I know have told its difficult getting that back. But one of my friends told that there is something called IMEI Tracker using which we can track who is using the mobile now even though he may use a  new SIM with my Cell Phone. With so much advance technology we still don't have anything to track a mobile phone. 

I tried checking with the local police station but they don't seem to bother.


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 2, 2011)

service providers can track mobile using IMEI but only when authorities approve. Police do not bother in such cases so you do not have any way (using another tool).

After looking at such threads I have now installed app (Phone Locator Pro/Android) which will help me if anything like this happens with me.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 2, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> service providers can track mobile using IMEI but only when authorities approve. .



I have been hearing contradicting statements on this. One of the guys told Service Providers can track however when I contacted the service provider they say they can't track. But my question is let's suppose  I had an Airtel Connection when I lost the phone and the guy who found the phone throws the SIM away. Will the provider still be able to track the phone? 

I heard the police folks have some software using which they can track mobile phone based on the IMEI number. But they would do only for big cases maybe for criminal etc.


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ajay, police can track an IMEI (thus a phone which has it) only if it makes call in other words it comes into "network". Calls will always be made through some service provider. See, it is like this:

You had Aircel sim and I robbed you.
Police need to get in touch with every service provider to keep an eye on your IEMI
I throw Aircel, put Vodafone#9886666321 and call my friend
Vodafone will be able to identify that 9886666321 is making call from your IEMI
They alert police. Police starts tracking as Vodafone can tell them from which "cell" call was made.


Service providers always deny because it is not in their scope. They are providing services related to call, message etc. not tracking.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2011)

@ajayritik: I too lost my mobile in 2010...I went to police to complain FIR..but they didn't bother & told me its no use & just file a complaint of missing mobile & not stolen mobile.

yes its true they can trace the mobile but only for high exceptional cases...

But there is one 3rd party company which does the job of Tracing the mobile if u pay the fess..sorry the name I forgot but can tell by today evening.

they charge 10% of the lost mobile cost if its above 10k price......

@gagan007: the IMEI is stored on central database which is common to all service providers AFAIK..so it becomes easy for all service providers to black list/white list certain numbers..


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 2, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> Ajay, police can track an IMEI (thus a phone which has it) only if it makes call in other words it comes into "network". Calls will always be made through some service provider. See, it is like this:
> 
> You had Aircel sim and I robbed you.
> Police need to get in touch with every service provider to keep an eye on your IEMI
> ...



No Wonder looking at this process the police men are least interested to do this. 



Zangetsu said:


> @ajayritik: I too lost my mobile in 2010...I went to police to complain FIR..but they didn't bother & told me its no use & just file a complaint of missing mobile & not stolen mobile.
> 
> yes its true they can trace the mobile but only for high exceptional cases...
> 
> ...


Is it applicable only for cell phones over 10k for ones lesser than 10k they don't do it.
I guess that's got to do with the amount they get. Also should we pay the money before we get hold of the phone.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Is it applicable only for cell phones over 10k for ones lesser than 10k they don't do it.
> I guess that's got to do with the amount they get. Also should we pay the money before we get hold of the phone.



for cell phones less than 10k...charge is less.
I will give more details in the evening.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 2, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I recently lost my mobile. Most of the people I know have told its difficult getting that back. But one of my friends told that there is something called IMEI Tracker using which we can track who is using the mobile now even though he may use a  new SIM with my Cell Phone. With so much advance technology we still don't have anything to track a mobile phone.
> 
> I tried checking with the local police station but they don't seem to bother.



Lodge FIR 

Police will than forward FIR to cyber cell and if you are lucky than mobile could be tracked .


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 2, 2011)

eagle_y2j said:


> Lodge FIR
> 
> Police will than forward FIR to cyber cell and if you are lucky than mobile could be tracked .



The police man is not interested in lodging an FIR.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2011)

here are the details:

MGIS Mobile Tracking System
MGIS Mobile Security

my bad it was rs 500 for mobiles less than 5k & 10% above that...

once u register u will get an email from them & their contact details

good luck


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 3, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> The police man is not interested in lodging an FIR.



Give complaint in writing to SHO of the station


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 3, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> here are the details:
> 
> MGIS Mobile Tracking System
> MGIS Mobile Security
> ...



Thanks for the link and the info. It's great that they will be able to track this but the problem is if I'm able to find the number which has my mobile how will I be able to get hold of this person. 

I may need police help to nab that guy also in case if the mobile has been gone through 2-3 people.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 3, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Thanks for the link and the info. It's great that they will be able to track this but the problem is if I'm able to find the number which has my mobile how will I be able to get hold of this person.
> 
> I may need police help to nab that guy also in case if the mobile has been gone through 2-3 people.


dude legally in 24hrs you should have approached police to get your mobile back .

Now they will harass you asking for the delay


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> the problem is if I'm able to find the number which has my mobile how will I be able to get hold of this person.
> 
> I may need police help to nab that guy also in case if the mobile has been gone through 2-3 people.



if u know the number currently used in your IMEI no then u can simply lodge a FIR against that number & person...but u have to be 100% sure thats the number being used is correct


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 3, 2011)

eagle_y2j said:


> dude legally in 24hrs you should have approached police to get your mobile back .
> 
> Now they will harass you asking for the delay



The day I lost my mobile I went the same day to Police Station. The Policeman at the station was not willing to write FIR for a cell phone missing. He took down the details on a register like Cell Phone make, Mobile number etc.

Infact,  I should harass them for not taking FIR.

Zangetsu, do you know of any person with whom this worked the mobile tracking thing.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Zangetsu, do you know of any person with whom this worked the mobile tracking thing.



nope..I don't know any
but u can confirm it with their customer care..& its written there that if u don't get the details of ur IMEI tracking info then money will be refunded


----------



## kiranrsingh (Nov 26, 2011)

Do not trust MGIS mobile tracking system. This is not a genuine company. I have registered with them. On loss of my registered mobile, this company is not initiating the tracing process. I think this is a fake company.
MGIS is not picking up phone, nor replying to my mail.
Hopeless company.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 26, 2011)

Tracking infringes on privacy. Hence police intervention is needed to initial the process. 
If you know someone influential in your circle or have friends with parents/relatives in police dept you have atleast a little chance of getting it back.

I remember you only recently got a SGS2. Don't tell me you lost this one


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 26, 2011)

kiranrsingh said:


> Do not trust MGIS mobile tracking system. This is not a genuine company. I have registered with them. On loss of my registered mobile, this company is not initiating the tracing process. I think this is a fake company.
> MGIS is not picking up phone, nor replying to my mail.
> Hopeless company.



Agree with you on this. I also on someone's advice went for this and there has not been any response from them nor do they pick up the call.

Please don't opt for this.


----------



## diagus (Nov 27, 2011)

*www.cyberkeralam.in:8888/berker/mobile.jsp
recently one guy lost his nokia n8 and the cyber cell
traced his mobile and he got his mobile after 4 months
do you have cyber cell in you area


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 28, 2011)

Atlast we now know that MGIS is not trusted 


Sarath said:


> I remember you only recently got a SGS2. Don't tell me you lost this one



No No..not SG2...


----------



## kiranrsingh (Nov 28, 2011)

Similar to *www.cyberkeralam.in:8888/berker/mobile.jsp site of Kerala police, Delhi police to have site Zonal Integrated Police Network (zipnet.in) . Do not know efficacy of this system. This only shows lost FIR report but no feedback on how many of them have been recovered.

TRAI is trying to come out with some R&R for tracing lost mobile. Once this rule is acted, all mobile service provider will have to help police to monitor IMEI of mobile. Earlier the better for this policy.

MGIS mobile security system definitely does not trace lost mobile experiencing its mishandling of incident of mine. Its just another cyber fraud in India.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Atlast we now know that MGIS is not trusted
> 
> 
> No No..not SG2...



I went for MGIS based on you suggestion. I had been suggested by my friends etc not to go for this.

But I'm not trying to put blame on you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 28, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I went for MGIS based on you suggestion. I had been suggested by my friends etc not to go for this.
> 
> But I'm not trying to put blame on you.



nevermind....I just gave the name of that company..but never recommended or forced in my posts above...

glad that u r money is saved


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> glad that u r money is saved


I didn't save money. I did pay them and have not yet received any update yet.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 28, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I didn't save money. I did pay them and have not yet received any update yet.



Its really Sad  Did u tried their Helpline Nos?


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Its really Sad  Did u tried their Helpline Nos?



Have been trying for couple of months now.


----------



## kiranrsingh (Nov 28, 2011)

Please go to this link and find views of other people cheated by MGIS. mgis mobile tracking system, Maharashtra Complaints, Reviews - Fraud company Luckily Mr. Mukund could retrive money from MGIS. 
There are many more victims of sly MGIS mobile tracker. They have penetrated cyberworld like leeches. See facebook, just dial, ask laila, antya.com, tradeindia.com and many more. It is running network business as well duping ignorant people.
Be aware of MGIS.


----------

